# Help!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

What do I do??? Omg, I just noticed today that my CoryCatfish, who has gotten himself into trouble before by scraping his nose on the rocks I used to have on the bottom of my tank (replaced them with soft gravel), has the whole side of his face torn off! It looks like he got a bite taken out of him or somethin...I mean the flesh is still there but it looks like its peeling off or something! None of my other 4 catfishes have any scars at all from anything...do you think I need to remove everything in the tank that could hurt him? Or is this something else?

OMG WHAT SHOULD I DO! This is one of my first cories and I dont want him hurt or to die!!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless you have lava rock or something espcially sharp, I don't think you need to fish-proof the tank. Fish aren't stupid, they don't usually hurt themselves the same way twice. Could it be an infection in the wound from before? I can't see guppies or snails hurting him.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually, the last wound healed up and its been healed for like 6 months. He only lives with a neon tetra, a pleco, and other catfish.

Whats wrong with him! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------

